# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  painting or recoating pebblecrete

## jiggy

Have a pebblecrete pool , i think it was installed about 1990 , some of the surface has started to come away, that and it is pretty abrasive on the skin. Does anyone know if it can be coated with either a paint or a render ? Also emptying and refilling of pool !!

----------


## jiggy

Its coming into winter and now is the time to do repairs , anybody got any answers ???

----------

